# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  TOUR THÁI LAN BANGKOK-PATTAYA-AYUTTAYA 6N5D chương trình mới hấp dẫn giá rẻ

## dulichthiennhien

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH THIÊN NHIÊN
**TOP THAI*
*Chi nhánh I: 365 Trần Phú, P.8, Q.5 TP.HCM
*
*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ MS VĂN : 093.888.7261 ĐỂ ĐƯỢC GIÁ TỐT** NHẤT*

*Giới thiệu chương trình:* 
Tham  quan các địa danh nổi tiếng: Có xe đưa đón tận chợ Sỹ Partunam để  Quý khách hàng Mua sắm thỏa thích tại thủ đô Bangkok, Nghỉ mát tại thành  phố Pattaya, Bãi biển Navy private, Vui chơi với nhiều trò miễn phí  như: canô phun nước, Banana Boat (Thuyền chuối), Khám phá đảo khỉ với  xiếc khỉ lặn biển, Party lửa trại cùng với nhiều món hải sản tươi sống  trên bãi cát trắng.. Khám phá Cổ thành Ayuttaya, Cung điện mùa hè Bang  Pa In, Chùa Mahathat với bức tượng Phật nằm trong rễ cây, Chùa Phra Sri  Sanphet. Chợ nổi Ayutthaya, thưởng thức các món địa phương trên sông  Ayutthaya. Ăn trưa trên Thuyền Ayutthaya. Công viên Safari World , Đồi  vọng cảnh Phra Tamak, Hoàng Cung Đá, Chùa Thuyền Wat Yannawa linh  thiêng, Thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng  Calypso Cabaret show (Show Pêđê)…
 **Party lửa trại trên bãi biển Navy private và thưởng thức Hải Sản tươi sống trên bãi cát trắng.*
 **Tặng c**ác trò chơi trên biển như: Canô phun nước, Banana Boat (Thuyền chuối) vv...*
 **Bữa ăn trên Thuyền gỗ Chợ nổi Ayutthaya.**
KHỞI HÀNH: THỨ 5 HẰNG TUẦN* 
*NGÀY 1:*
*TP.HCM ----- BANGKOK (Ăn nhẹ trên máy bay)*








Hướng dẫn sẽ đón khách tại sân bay *Tân Sơn Nhất* để làm thủ tục checkin đi *Thái Lan (Bangkok)*. Đến vương quốc* Thai Lan* xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 

*NGÀY 2:*
*BANGKOK** --- AYUTTHAYA CITY TOUR --- PATTAYA (Ăn 3 bữa)*



Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành đi đến tỉnh *Ayutthaya*, đến với *Công viên lịch sử Ayutthaya*  – nơi lưu dấu những di tích và giá trị văn hóa, lịch sử Thái Lan qua  các thời kỳ được Unesco công nhận là Di sản văn hóa thế giới vào năm  1991.

Đoàn tham quan những di tích nổi tiếng nơi đây như:

 *Cung điện mùa hè Bang Pa In,* tọa  lạc trên một bán đảo thơ mộng bên bờ sông Chao Praya, được xây dựng từ  năm 1876, là sự kết hợp nhiều nét kiến trúc văn hóa Đông Tây – Kim Cổ  vừa mang nét đặc trưng của Thái nhưng lại ẩn chứa nét đặc trưng của Ý,  Trung Quốc… Nhưng tất cả đều hòa quyện hài hòa vào nhau tạo thành một  quần thể kiến trúc vừa lộng lẫy, tráng lệ lại vừa thể hiện được nét nên  thơ và thanh bình.
 
*Chùa Mahathat,* được  xây dựng vào năm 1374 là một trong những công trình tín ngưỡng độc đáo  và đồ sộ nằm ngay vị trí trung tâm của kinh đô Ayutthaya xưa. Ngôi chùa  đặc biệt nổi tiếng với *bức tượng Phật nằm trong rễ cây*, một hình ảnh cổ kính, giản dị nhưng độc đáo và siêu thoát lạ thường, nó như một minh chứng cho những thăng trầm của cố đô.
*Chùa Phra Sri Sanphet*,  được xây dựng năm 1500 cùng với chùa Mahathat, PhraRam và Ratchaburana  tạo thành một phức hợp di tích tôn giáo tối quan trọng của vương triều  Ayutthaya. Kến trúc độc đáo, qui mô đồ sộ, nơi đây còn có giá trị lịch  sử thiêng liêng với 3 ngôi tháp uy nghiêm sừng sững, nơi cất giữ tro cốt  của 3 vị vua trị vì trong lịch sử vinh quang và biến động của cố đô.

Tiếp tục đoàn tham quan *chợ nổi Ayutthaya*. Đến đây, Đoàn *dùng cơm trưa trên Thuyền Ayutthaya*,  và du Khách có thể tham gia vào cảnh nhộn nhịp mua sắm trên bến dưới  thuyền, thưởng thức những buổi lễ hoặc những chương trình nghệ thuật và  đặc biệt nhất là có thể thưởng thức nhiều món ăn địa phương khác…Khởi hành *đi Pattaya*.  Đến Pattaya, Đoàn làm thủ tục nhận phòng. Dùng cơm chiều. Tối đoàn tự  do khám phá Pattaya – thành phố không ngủ hoặc tham gia các chương trình  Option hấp dẫn do HDV địa phương tổ chức (chi phí tự túc). Nghỉ đêm tại  Pattaya.
 
*NGÀY3:*
*PATTAYA - ĐỒI VỌNG CẢNH PHRA TAMAK - BÃI BIỂN NAVY PRIVATE – ĐẢO KHỈ (Ăn 3 bữa)*




Buổi sáng sau khi dùng điểm tâm, Quý khách khởi hành tham quan *Đồi vọng cảnh Phra Tamak,*  tại đây Du Khách thỏa sức ngắm cảnh trên biển Pattaya và chiêm ngưỡng  vẻ đẹp lộng lẫy của toàn cảnh thành phố nhộn nhịp này. Ngoài ra Du Khách  có thể chiêm bái, *đốt pháo cầu phúc*, cầu may để tỏ lòng tôn kính tại đài tưởng niệm của *Krom Luang Chumporn,* cha đẻ của ngành hải quân hoàng gia Thái Lan.

Sau đó đoàn tham quan và tìm hiểu quy trình khai thác và chế tác đá quí tại *World Gems Company.* Xe đưa đoàn đi dùng cơm chiều.Tiếp tục chương trình hấp dẫn, Đoàn khởi hành đi Bãi biển *Navy private*, một bãi biển hoàn toàn mới chưa được ô nhiễm tại *Pattaya*,  Tại đây Quý khách có thể thoải mái ngăm mình dưới nước biển trong xanh,  bãi cát trắng tinh, Đặc biệt Quý khách được tặng các trò chơi như: *canô phun nước*, *Banana Boat* (Thuyền chuối), Sau khi giải trí với mấy trò chơi hấp dẫn, Quý khách sẽ được ngồi Canô cao tốc đến *đảo Khỉ*,  Tận mắt chứng kiến hiện tưởng lạ với mấy chú khỉ lặn biển, Quý khách có  thể thỏa thích vui đùa tại đây.. Đoàn sẽ tham gia chương trình party  lửa trại trên bãi biển, và thưởng thức các món Hải sản tươi sống trên  Bãi Biển..Buổi tối, về khách sạn Quý Khách tự do dạo phố, hoặc khám các show diễn (chi phí tự túc) tại Pattaya về đêm.
 
*NGÀY4:*
*PTY - HOÀNG CUNG ĐÁ ANANTA SAMAKHOM - CHÙA THUYỀN - BKK (Ăn 3 bữa)*



Sau khi ăn sáng, Đoàn khởi hành tham quan *Baan Sukhawadee* -* Ngôi nhà Hạnh Phúc*,  tòa lâu đài xây dựng tráng lệ nguy nga bên bờ biển, mô phỏng theo cung  điện Versailles, điểm tham quan mới và hấp dẫn tại Pattaya. Đến đây, *Quý  khách tham quan một quần thể kiến trúc hài hòa, độc đáo. Và còn có thể  trải nghiệm những triết lý nhân sinh và tâm linh sâu sắc.*

Đoàn về *Bangkok*, trên đường tham quan cửa hàng bánh kẹo. Tiếp tục đoàn dừng tham quan *Vườn Bướm – Butterfly Garden*, thưởng thức chè Yến, trà mật ong Tam Giác Vàng. Đoàn có thể mua sắm các sản phẩm tại đây như: *Mật ong Tam Giác Vàng, Yến Sào, Cao Hổ Cốt,..* Về đến Bangkok, đoàn tham quan *Cơ sở thuộc da* với nhiều loại sản phẩm lưu niệm độc đáo làm từ da Cá Sấu, Cá Đuối,... Tham quan *Trung tâm trưng bày hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ Royal Leather Sukumvit Center*Sau khi dùng buổi trưa với món *lẩu Suki Nhật Bản*, Quý khách tham quan *Hoàng cung đá Ananta Samakhom*  - được xây dựng năm 1907 với nguyên liệu bằng đá cẩm thạch chuyển từ Ý  về, kiến trúc tổng thể theo phong cách Châu Âu, nhưng điểm đặc biệt nhất  là các cổ vật quý giá ở đây thể hiện phong cách sống và thưởng thức của  các vị vua trị vì rất độc đáo. Các cổ vật bằng vàng, ngọc, hoặc đơn  giản là bằng gỗ được chạm khắc rất tinh xảo.Đoàn tiếp tục *tham quan chùa Thuyền – Yannawa*,  một công trình kiến trúc đặc biệt và mang ý nghĩa tâm linh sâu sắc đối  với người dân Thái, được xây dựng cách đây hơn 200 năm với hình dáng một  chiếc thuyền biểu trưng cho quá trình giao thương với nước ngoài. Tại  đây Quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng nhiều *Xá Lợi Phật* và cầu phước cầu bình an cho gia đình…
Sau đó Quý khách dạo thuyền trên dòng sông *Chaophraya Huyền thoại*. Xem thuyền Rồng của nhà vua, xem hiện tượng cá nổi trên sông. Sau đó xe đưa Đoàn thưởng thức chương trình đặc biệt *Calypso Cabaret show* với những tiết mục nghệ thuật đặc sắc do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính biễu diễn. Đoàn ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Bangkok.
 
*NGÀY5:*
*BANGKOK** - TRẠI RẮN -- SAFARI WORLD - SHOPPING - FREE DAY (Ăn 2 bữa)*



Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa đoàn đi *tham quan Trại Rắn*, xem màn biểu diễn rắn độc đáo, và tìm hiểu qui trình lấy nọc rắn chế biến thành dược phẩm chữa bệnh*.* Tiếp tục tham quan công viên* Safari World* – *Vườn thú thiên nhiên Hoang Dã*  sẽ mang đến cho du khách cảm giác sửng sốt thú vị khi đứng trước một  không gian rừng rậm nhiệt đới… là 1 trong những điểm dừng chân nổi  tiếng với các tiết mục đặc sắc: màn trình diễn độc đáo của  loài Cá heo thông minh, Show diễn của các loài chim, . . đặc biệt  là Show diễn tái hiện những pha hành động của Cao Bồi.. *(Dùng Buffet trưa tại công viên)*.

Sau đó đoàn tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại nổi tiếng như: *Siam** Paragon, Siam Square, MBK, Central World* hoặc tại các khu chợ sĩ giá rẻ như: *Pratunam, Silom, Patpong…..*Đoàn ăn tối tự túc (hoặc Quý khách có thể tự túc cho bữa ăn Buffet nhà hàng xoay tại tòa nhà 86 tầng *BaiYoke Sky* với các món ăn thịnh soạn và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh trung tâm Bangkok về đêm)..Nghỉ đêm tại Bangkok.
 
*NGÀY 6:*
* BANGKOK --- TP.HCM (Ăn sáng)*



Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn. Sau đó khởi hành tham quan *Tượng* *Phật Bốn Mặt* linh thiêng và được nhiều người Thái cũng như khách thập phương đến chiêm bái. Tiếp đến tham quan *cửa hàng Chocolate* nổi tiếng tại Bangkok và tiếp tục tham quan mua sắm tại một số siêu thị lớn như: *World Trade Centre, Maboonkrong, Big C, King Power DFS,….* 

Đoàn ra *sân bay Suvarnabhumi* làm thủ tục check out về *Tp. Hồ Chí Minh*. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.
 



*CHUYẾN** BAY**:* 

    QR617 SGNBKK 17:10 – 19:00
 QR608 BKKSGN 19:40 – 21:25

*KHÁCH SẠN: 4 SAO TIÊU CHUẨN THÁI* (Hoặc tương đương tiêu chuẩn hệ thống khách sạn sau)


*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI BAO GỒM:*

 1. Vé máy bay khứ hồi theo đoàn.           6. Nước suối phục vụ suốt tuyến. 
 2. Xe & hướng dẫn suốt tuyến.                7. Khách sạn 4* tiêu chuẩn Thái (2 Người/phòng). 
 3 Bữa ăn theo chương trình.                8. Vé vào cổng các nơi tham quan theo chương trình.
 4. Nón du lịch, Bao đựng hộ chiếu.    9. Thuế sân bay 2 nước, Phí an ninh du lịch & Phí phụ thu xăng dầu. 
 5. Bảo hiểm du lịch Việt Nam với mức bồi thường tối đa *200.000.000VND.*

*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*

   1. Hộ chiếu.                       3. Phí bồi dưỡng cho hướng dẫn viên *(65.000VND /ngày /khách).*  
 2. Chi phí cá nhân.               4. Visa tái nhập Việt Nam *(740.000VND /khách)* đối với ngoại kiều.

*Trẻ em từ 2 tuổi đến dưới 11 tuổi = 75% giá tour người lớn + 100% thuế. (Ngủ chung giường người lớn)*.


*(Hộ chiếu) Phải còn thời hạn sử dụng trên 6 tháng (Tính từ ngày khởi hành).**Tour thuần túy du lịch, suốt chương trình Quý khách không được rời đoàn*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

* TOPTHAI (5N4D) bay LH: 19/10 + 26/10 = 6,780.000d 
 AYUTTHAYA (6N5D) 18/10 = 7,680.000d
 BKK-PTY (6N5D) bay LH: 21, 28/10 = 7,120.000d 
 Sin - Mal (7N6D) KH: Chu nhat = 618$
 Nam Ninh - DS - Que Lam (5N4D) thu 5 Hang tuan 10,400.000vnd 
*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*angkok - Pattaya (6N5D) bay LH: 21, 23, 28/10 = 7,120.000d 
 Thai - Ayutthaya (6N5D) bay QR KH: 18, 25/10 = 7,680.000d
 Bangkok - Pattaya (5N4D) bay LH: 19, 26/10 = 6,780.000d
 Sin - Mal (7N6D) KH: Chu nhat = 618$ 
 Trien Lam, Quang Chau Canton Fair, Trien Khanh (4N3D) 14/10 = 710USD*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

**Party lửa trại trên bãi biển Navy private và thưởng thức Hải Sản tươi sống trên bãi cát trắng.*
 **Tặng c**ác trò chơi trên biển như: Canô phun nước, Banana Boat (Thuyền chuối) vv...*
 **Bữa ăn trên Thuyền gỗ Chợ nổi Ayutthaya.**
KHỞI HÀNH: THỨ 5 HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

**Party lửa trại trên bãi biển Navy private và thưởng thức Hải Sản tươi sống trên bãi cát trắng.*
 **Tặng c**ác trò chơi trên biển như: Canô phun nước, Banana Boat (Thuyền chuối) vv...*
 **Bữa ăn trên Thuyền gỗ Chợ nổi Ayutthaya.**
KHỞI HÀNH: THỨ 5 HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

**Party lửa trại trên bãi biển Navy private và thưởng thức Hải Sản tươi sống trên bãi cát trắng.*
 **Tặng c**ác trò chơi trên biển như: Canô phun nước, Banana Boat (Thuyền chuối) vv...*
 **Bữa ăn trên Thuyền gỗ Chợ nổi Ayutthaya.**
KHỞI HÀNH: THỨ 5 HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

BKK-PTY (5N4D) bay LH: 26/10 = 6,780.000d - HH30$
BKK-PTY (5N4D) 02, 09, 16, 23, 30/11 = 6,780.000d - HH30$
 AYUTTHAYA (6N5D) 01, 08, 15, 22, 29/11 = 7,680.000d - HH35$
BKK-PTY (6N5D) bay LH: 28/10 + 04, 06, 11, 13, 18, 20, 25, 27/11 = 7,120.000d - HH35$
Sin - Mal (7N6D) KH: Chu nhat hang tuan = 618$ - HH40$
Nam Ninh - DS - Que Lam (5N4D) thu 5 Hang tuan = 10,400.000vnd - HH30$

----------


## dulichthiennhien

**Party lửa trại trên bãi biển Navy private và thưởng thức Hải Sản tươi sống trên bãi cát trắng.*
 **Tặng c**ác trò chơi trên biển như: Canô phun nước, Banana Boat (Thuyền chuối) vv...*
 **Bữa ăn trên Thuyền gỗ Chợ nổi Ayutthaya.**
KHỞI HÀNH: THỨ 5 HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

**Party lửa trại trên bãi biển Navy private và thưởng thức Hải Sản tươi sống trên bãi cát trắng.*
 **Tặng c**ác trò chơi trên biển như: Canô phun nước, Banana Boat (Thuyền chuối) vv...*
 **Bữa ăn trên Thuyền gỗ Chợ nổi Ayutthaya.**
KHỞI HÀNH: THỨ 5 HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

**Party lửa trại trên bãi biển Navy private và thưởng thức Hải Sản tươi sống trên bãi cát trắng.*
 **Tặng c**ác trò chơi trên biển như: Canô phun nước, Banana Boat (Thuyền chuối) vv...*
 **Bữa ăn trên Thuyền gỗ Chợ nổi Ayutthaya.**
KHỞI HÀNH: THỨ 5 HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

**Party lửa trại trên bãi biển Navy private và thưởng thức Hải Sản tươi sống trên bãi cát trắng.*
 **Tặng c**ác trò chơi trên biển như: Canô phun nước, Banana Boat (Thuyền chuối) vv...*
 **Bữa ăn trên Thuyền gỗ Chợ nổi Ayutthaya.**
KHỞI HÀNH: THỨ 5 HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

**Party lửa trại trên bãi biển Navy private và thưởng thức Hải Sản tươi sống trên bãi cát trắng.*
 **Tặng c**ác trò chơi trên biển như: Canô phun nước, Banana Boat (Thuyền chuối) vv...*
 **Bữa ăn trên Thuyền gỗ Chợ nổi Ayutthaya.**
KHỞI HÀNH: THỨ 5 HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

**Party lửa trại trên bãi biển Navy private và thưởng thức Hải Sản tươi sống trên bãi cát trắng.*
 **Tặng c**ác trò chơi trên biển như: Canô phun nước, Banana Boat (Thuyền chuối) vv...*
 **Bữa ăn trên Thuyền gỗ Chợ nổi Ayutthaya.*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*thái lan bangkok-pataya 6 ngày 5 đêm :* *khởi hành thứ 3 ,5 , cn hàng tuần* *
                                     5 ngày 4 đêm :* *khởi hành thứ 6 hàng tuần* *
thái lan chương trình mới bangkok-pataya-ayuthaya 6 ngày 5 đêm :* *khởi hành thứ 5 hàng tuần* *
singapore - malaysia 7 ngày 6 đêm  sentosa: Resort world – bảo tàng hàng   hải – 4d typhoon – bảo tàng sáp – nhạc nước sos & vườn chim jurong  –  kuala lumpur – genting highland - malacca :* *khởi hành chủ nhật hàng tuần* *
singapore 4 ngày 3 đêm công viên merlion - resort world – bảo tàng hàng   hải – 4d typhoon - nhạc nước sentosa - merina bay sands - garden by the   bay :** khởi hành thứ 5 hàng tuần* *
nam ninh - dương sóc - quế lâm 5 ngày 4 đêm :** khởi hành thứ 5 hàng tuần* *
bắc kinh - thượng hải - hàng châu - tô châu 7 ngày 6 đêm 
campuchia 4 ngày 3 đêm :** khởi hành thứ 5 hàng tuần *

----------


## dulichthiennhien

**Party lửa trại trên bãi biển Navy private và thưởng thức Hải Sản tươi sống trên bãi cát trắng.*
 **Tặng c**ác trò chơi trên biển như: Canô phun nước, Banana Boat (Thuyền chuối) vv...*
 **Bữa ăn trên Thuyền gỗ Chợ nổi Ayutthaya.**
KHỞI HÀNH: THỨ 5 HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*THÁI LAN BANGKOK-PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :* *KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 3 ,5 , CN HÀNG TUẦN* *
                                     5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM :* *KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 6 HÀNG TUẦN* *
THÁI LAN CHƯƠNG TRÌNH MỚI BANGKOK-PATAYA-AYUTHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :* *KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN* *
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM  SENTOSA: RESORT WORLD – BẢO TÀNG HÀNG   HẢI – 4D TYPHOON – BẢO TÀNG SÁP – NHẠC NƯỚC SOS & VƯỜN CHIM JURONG  –  KUALA LUMPUR – GENTING HIGHLAND - MALACCA :* *KHỞI HÀNH CHỦ NHẬT HÀNG TUẦN* *
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM CÔNG VIÊN MERLION - RESORT WORLD – BẢO TÀNG HÀNG   HẢI – 4D TYPHOON - NHẠC NƯỚC SENTOSA - MERINA BAY SANDS - GARDEN BY THE   BAY :** KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN* *
NAM NINH - DƯƠNG SÓC - QUẾ LÂM 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM :** KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN* *
BẮC KINH - THƯỢNG HẢI - HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :** KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN  
*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*THÁI LAN BANGKOK-PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :* *KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 3 ,5 , CN HÀNG TUẦN* *
                                     5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM :* *KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 6 HÀNG TUẦN* *
THÁI LAN CHƯƠNG TRÌNH MỚI BANGKOK-PATAYA-AYUTHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :* *KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN* *
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM  SENTOSA: RESORT WORLD – BẢO TÀNG HÀNG    HẢI – 4D TYPHOON – BẢO TÀNG SÁP – NHẠC NƯỚC SOS & VƯỜN CHIM  JURONG  –  KUALA LUMPUR – GENTING HIGHLAND - MALACCA :* *KHỞI HÀNH CHỦ NHẬT HÀNG TUẦN* *
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM CÔNG VIÊN MERLION - RESORT WORLD – BẢO TÀNG HÀNG    HẢI – 4D TYPHOON - NHẠC NƯỚC SENTOSA - MERINA BAY SANDS - GARDEN BY  THE   BAY :** KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN* *
NAM NINH - DƯƠNG SÓC - QUẾ LÂM 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM :** KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN* *
BẮC KINH - THƯỢNG HẢI - HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :** KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN  
*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

**Party lửa trại trên bãi biển Navy private và thưởng thức Hải Sản tươi sống trên bãi cát trắng.*
 **Tặng c**ác trò chơi trên biển như: Canô phun nước, Banana Boat (Thuyền chuối) vv...*
 **Bữa ăn trên Thuyền gỗ Chợ nổi Ayutthaya.**
KHỞI HÀNH: THỨ 5 HẰNG TUẦN*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

**Party lửa trại trên bãi biển Navy private và thưởng thức Hải Sản tươi sống trên bãi cát trắng.*
 **Tặng c**ác trò chơi trên biển như: Canô phun nước, Banana Boat (Thuyền chuối) vv...*
 **Bữa ăn trên Thuyền gỗ Chợ nổi Ayutthaya.*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*thái lan bangkok-pataya 6 ngày 5 đêm :* *khởi hành thứ 3 ,5 , cn hàng tuần* *
                                     5 ngày 4 đêm :* *khởi hành thứ 6 hàng tuần* *
thái lan chương trình mới bangkok-pataya-ayuthaya 6 ngày 5 đêm :* *khởi hành thứ 5 hàng tuần* *
singapore - malaysia 7 ngày 6 đêm  sentosa: Resort world – bảo tàng hàng   hải – 4d typhoon – bảo tàng sáp – nhạc nước sos & vườn chim jurong  –  kuala lumpur – genting highland - malacca :* *khởi hành chủ nhật hàng tuần* *
singapore 4 ngày 3 đêm công viên merlion - resort world – bảo tàng hàng   hải – 4d typhoon - nhạc nước sentosa - merina bay sands - garden by the   bay :** khởi hành thứ 5 hàng tuần* *
nam ninh - dương sóc - quế lâm 5 ngày 4 đêm :** khởi hành thứ 5 hàng tuần* *
bắc kinh - thượng hải - hàng châu - tô châu 7 ngày 6 đêm 
campuchia 4 ngày 3 đêm :** khởi hành thứ 5 hàng tuần *

----------


## dulichthiennhien

**Party lửa trại trên bãi biển Navy private và thưởng thức Hải Sản tươi sống trên bãi cát trắng.*
 **Tặng c**ác trò chơi trên biển như: Canô phun nước, Banana Boat (Thuyền chuối) vv...*
 **Bữa ăn trên Thuyền gỗ Chợ nổi Ayutthaya.*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*THÁI LAN BANGKOK-PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :* *KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 3 ,5 , CN HÀNG TUẦN* *
5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM :* *KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 6 HÀNG TUẦN* *
THÁI LAN CHƯƠNG TRÌNH MỚI BANGKOK-PATAYA-AYUTHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :* *KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN* *
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM  SENTOSA: RESORT WORLD – BẢO TÀNG HÀNG   HẢI – 4D TYPHOON – BẢO TÀNG SÁP – NHẠC NƯỚC SOS & VƯỜN CHIM JURONG  –  KUALA LUMPUR – GENTING HIGHLAND - MALACCA :* *KHỞI HÀNH CHỦ NHẬT HÀNG TUẦN* *
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM CÔNG VIÊN MERLION - RESORT WORLD – BẢO TÀNG HÀNG   HẢI – 4D TYPHOON - NHẠC NƯỚC SENTOSA - MERINA BAY SANDS - GARDEN BY THE   BAY :** KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN* *
NAM NINH - DƯƠNG SÓC - QUẾ LÂM 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM :** KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN* *
BẮC KINH - THƯỢNG HẢI - HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :** KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN  
*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

**Party lửa trại trên bãi biển Navy private và thưởng thức Hải Sản tươi sống trên bãi cát trắng.*
 **Tặng c**ác trò chơi trên biển như: Canô phun nước, Banana Boat (Thuyền chuối) vv...*
 **Bữa ăn trên Thuyền gỗ Chợ nổi Ayutthaya.*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR
BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết* 

*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ MS VĂN : 093.888.7261 ĐỂ ĐƯỢC GIÁ TỐT** NHẤT*

*YH:dulichthiennhien999EMAIL:dulichthiennhien999@gmail.com*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR
BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết* 

*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ MS VĂN : 093.888.7261 ĐỂ ĐƯỢC GIÁ TỐT** NHẤT*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR
BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR
BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết* 
 *
*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR
BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết* 

*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ MS VĂN : 093.888.7261 ĐỂ ĐƯỢC GIÁ TỐT** NHẤT*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR
BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
**SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR
BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR
BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM :28,29,mùng 4-8-10 tết 
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết 
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết 
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM :mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết 
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết 
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết 
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết 
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*ĐÃ CÓ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH CỦA TẾT ÂM LỊCH TỪ NGÀY 28 TẾT TỚI MÙNG 10 TẾT CÁC TOUR*
*BANGKOK - PATAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : 28,29,mùng 1-5-8-10 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA-AYUATHAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
BANGKOK - PATAYA 5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM : 28/12 , mùng 3 - 6 tết
SINGAPORE 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3,5 tết
MALAYSIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 3 tết
SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM : mùng 1 , 2 tết
CAMPUCHIA 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM : mùng 2 ,3,4,6 tết
SIHANOUK VILLECAO NGUYÊN BOKOR-PHNÔMPÊNH 4N3Đ : mùng 2,4 tết
HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – BẢO TÀNG SÁP - ĐẠI NHĨ SƠN 5N4Đ : mùng 2,3,4 tết
THƯỢNG HẢI -HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU 4N3Đ : mùng 2 tết*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

ung ho nhe

----------


## dulichthiennhien

ung ho nhe

----------


## dulichthiennhien

ung ho nhe

----------


## dulichthiennhien

ung ho nhe

----------


## dulichthiennhien

ung ho ung ho

----------


## dulichthiennhien

tour Thai tet van con nhan khach , mong moi nguoi ung ho

----------


## dulichthiennhien

Tour thai tet con nhan khach ngay 28,29, mung 6-8-10 tet , mong moi nguoi ung ho nhe

----------


## dulichthiennhien

Tour thai ngay 22/2 gia 7.310.000 5n4d , lh ms van 093 888 7261

----------


## chaovietnam

tour hấp dẫn. up phụ bác ạ

----------


## dulichthiennhien

*Tour Tết Thái Lan khởi hành :*
* ngày 16/04/2013 :403 $ ( tour 6 ngày )
ngày 14/04/2013 : 3888 $ , 398 $  ( tour 6 ngày ) 
ngày 12/04/2013   : 358 $ ( tour 5 ngày ) 
Tour Thái Lan ngày lễ 29/04/2013 : 428 $  ( tour 6 ngày )*

----------


## dulichthiennhien

* Tour Thái Lan khuyến mãi tháng 5/2013 : 
* *BANGKOK-PATAYA 6N5D : 12,19/05 = 353 $ 
BANGKOK-PATAYA-AYUTHAYA 6N5D : 07,14,21/05 = 368$
BANGKOK-PATAYA 5N4D : 10,17,21/05 = 333 $ 
SIN-MAL 7N6D : chủ nhật hàng tuần = 618$*

----------

